# Uncooked/cooked filling in Stuffed Cabbage



## Barb L. (Aug 30, 2006)

Why when you make stuffed cabbage rolls we use raw grd.beef and cabbage casseroles all have cooked burger in them ??  Making one tonight!


----------



## Alix (Aug 30, 2006)

I only ever use cooked meat in my cabbage rolls Barb. I'm afraid I don't have a good answer for you.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 30, 2006)

We do it both ways, when my partner Cris makes the roll, he uses raw mince, I use the cooked one, simply because I don't want to mess with raw meat... Both turns out good, I think if you use lean enough meat, it works fine with raw meat, probably better as the flavour blends in better this way (and of course, it requires a slower cooking). The only problem that if you use mince with too much fat and cook it this way the whole thing will be too greasy, it needs to be precooked and you need to drain the excess fat.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe I will saute the beef just a little to get some of the fat out, and keep some for flavor !!!  I can talk food all day !!!


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 30, 2006)

I always use raw meat for stuffed cabbage and I add cooled cooked onion, garlic, and rice to it in addition to all the seasonings.   The raw meat mixture will hold it's shape better after cooking than precooked meat.  It is also a longer cooking dish than most casseroles.  Oh my, it's getting to be that time of year again!


----------



## The Z (Aug 30, 2006)

Barb L said:
			
		

> I can talk food all day !!!


 
Fortunately, that's what we're here for!


----------



## rickell (Aug 30, 2006)

always use raw meat sounds good have not made stuffed cabbage in 
a long time.   they freeze very well to

never made cabbage casserole


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 30, 2006)

I've always pre-cooked my fillings for stuffed cabbage rolls because I can't stand overcooked cabbage.  Using a cooked filling enables me to cook the rolls just until the cabbage has softened & the filling is heated through without having to worry about whether or not the filling is done.


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 30, 2006)

I cook mine slowly in tomato juice with lots of shredded (leftover from the head of cabbage) cabbage, and sauerkraut.  My stomach is growling - I'm ready!  There's so much flavor going on that no one has ever commented about overcooked cabbage.????????


----------



## wrigh003 (Aug 30, 2006)

Cabbage rolls- I haven't had one of those since I was a kid. Now that I'm older (and trying to feed a family of my own something decent), I'd like to try them again to see if they're any good.

Anybody got a recipe?


----------



## middie (Aug 30, 2006)

We've alway sused raw meat. I think it makes it easier to roll. Well for us anyway.


----------



## Barb L. (Aug 30, 2006)

*Cabbage Casserole is in the oven !!!*

Well I roughly chopped my cabbage and put half the head in a 9x13 pan, layered 1 and a half lb good chuck RAW-lol, then a bunch of finely diced onion,raw rice  (1-cup) on next. Seasoned with (Jane's Mixed up krazy salt)- Then the other half of chopped cabbage , poured over can of tomato soup w/1 can of water !  Covered w/foil--Baking --350'- 90 mins.  Hope its good !


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 30, 2006)

Always cook the minced beef first with a little onion, garlic, etc. then stuff the cabbage then cover with a rich tomato sauce.


----------



## amber (Aug 30, 2006)

I always use raw ground beef for stuffed cabbage, stuffed with instant white rice and raisins, then topped with tomatoe sauce and sauerkraut, and cooked for a couple hours.  I've never made a cabbage casserole.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 30, 2006)

Amber here is the recipe that I use.  It's really great.


Here's one that Gretchen posted once...


 CABBAGE ROLL CASSEROLE
1-1 1/2 lb. ground beef or lamb
2 medium onions, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 14 oz can tomato sauce
1 can water
1/2 C uncooked rice
4 C cabbage, shredded
sour cream
Brown meeat, onions, and garlic. Drain. Add tomato sauce, water and salt and pepper and bring to a boil. Stir in rice and cover and simmer for 20 minutes. Place 2/3 of the cabbage in a greased baking dish and cover with half the rice mixture. Repeat layers. Cover and bake in 350 oven for 1 hour. Serve with sour cream. Serves 4-6.


( I always add extra garlic)


----------



## letscook (Aug 30, 2006)

Love Cabbage rolls known also as pigs in a blanket.   I was in charge to make them for a family get together one year.  I got a huge cabbage that would do the 40 + rolls.   While I was making the filling and boiling the water to loosen the leaves - I heard this noise and turned around and my cabage split apart Why who knows so I then NOW WHAT? No way I would be able to make rolls--  so I decided to make Polish Lasagana.  use the cabbage as the noodles and layered the filling and cabbage.  It worked out good -- everyone was surprised no rolls but loved listening to the event.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 30, 2006)

Well, it depends on the recipe, the cooking method and the meat. 

For a casserole, where the meat is usually combined with some sort of sauce, I cook it according to the instructions. 

For cabbage rolls if I am using turkey, chicken or pork I ALWAYS cook it - beef and lamb I use raw.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 31, 2006)

When we make golabki (pronounced - go-wump-key), we never pre-cook the meat (nor did mom, or grandma...). Of course, having it simmering in tomato sauce for sevral hours is usually more then enough to make sure the meat is cooked through...  

John


----------



## lulu (Aug 31, 2006)

letscook said:
			
		

> Love Cabbage rolls known also as pigs in a blanket.  .



I thought "pis in a blanket" were cocktail ausage wrapped in bacon?  I have never tried either cabbage rolls or cabbage cassserole, so something to ook forward to when autumn decends


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 31, 2006)

lulu said:
			
		

> I thought "*pis* in a blanket" were cocktail *ausage* wrapped in bacon?


 
Lulu, are you a bit too "pis"ed right now to type??     

Just kidding!!  Pigs in blankets have several interpretations.

Either cabbage rolls, the cocktail wieners with bacon as you suggested is another one, then the cocktail wieners wrapped and baked in pilsbury crescent doughs...


----------



## lulu (Aug 31, 2006)

I have to have the highest number of typos of anyone on record....I never read back to check either.....still you understood, lol!

Where'd I put that bottle?.....lol


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 31, 2006)

Naw, ulul ,,,, other's have had more! In shorter sentences, too!


----------

